# Vacation = GTO Project



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

Got a couple weeks of time off from work, or mostly off anyway. So I lined up a few projects:

AGR quick ratio steering box and new PS pump. (and new hoses for good measure)

Boxed rear trailing arms and rear sway bar. 

CPP adjustable tubular rear upper control arms (to allow pinion angle adjustment when (if?) I install a GearVendors)

New remanufactured starter (old one was giving me hot start problems)

New 100 amp alternator from PowerMaster (might as well replace the crusty old one while the PS pump/reservoir is off)

So far I've got the upper controls arms installed with the factory style braces. I've also done the starter, a real pain with headers but it's done. I also have the all the brackets, pulley, and reservoir cleaned and painted for the steering system, so that's ready to go back on, hopefully tomorrow.

The goal is to wrap it up in the next day or two and get some cruising in before the end of the week. I also have to fix a crapped out power window motor, but that is last on the list.

Wish me luck!
Jeff


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice plan! Give us a before and after report on the suspension upgrades! E


----------



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

Eric - I'll definitely do a before/after comparison and drive report, looking forward to that!

Yesterday I finished installing the rear control arms, trailing arms, and swaybar, so that's all buttoned up and the rear is back on the ground.
In the front I replaced the radiator mounts, which were shot, and have the steering gear box installed and linkage hooked up.
Today I'll assemble the new pump into the reservoir and reinstall the brackets with the new components, and if all goes well I'll do the test drive!


Later
Jeff


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Waiting.......:cheers


----------



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

I finished my suspension and steering work today. I posted the drive report separately, in case anyone was searching for info on suspension upgrades.
http://www.gtoforum.com/f12/drive-report-suspension-steering-upgrades-complete-32245/#post265793

Other things I finished today...
Installed the new 100amp alternator, it's working nicely.
Replaced the radiator mounts, which were seriously deteriorated. Made me feel better but didn't seem to do much for the car.
Fixed the left rear power window by whacking it with a rubber mallet, seems to be fine now????
Installed a set of original Texas '68 plates after stopping at the county office to get them registered to the car. Looks good, black plates with white letters on a black car.
I guess I should post some pics? It's dark out now, and I'm tired:cheers

Picked up a pair of new valve cover gaskets, and have a few other little projects in mind, but I think I'm gonna mostly get some cruising done for the next few days :cool
later
Jeff


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

Love that TX law that let's us use original year-of-make plates for our cars! I got my '66 plates ready to be registered. I just need my car to be reassembled and running... ugh


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Jeff, Glad to hear the mods worked out! I can't wait to see what my "project" rides like!!! I am using 12" Wilwood discs on all four corners....I don't think I can use 15" wheels...if I could I would probably chrome a set of Rallye 1s....:cheers. Eric


----------

